# tutorial sobre TINA



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 30, 2008)

hola, tengo el simulador TINA instalado, pero quisiera saber  manejarlo para sacarle el mayor probecho, uzar todas la herramientas, y las posibilidades, hace 1 semana que lo tengo, y no se manejarlo muy bien ops: , podrian ayudarme con un tutorial, o un link.
gracias... 8)


----------



## elecrton (May 19, 2008)

Hola: 
        Me acabo de bajar el TINA y te cuento que luego de armar una polarización para un BJT BC107 no pude encontrar la forma de correr la simulación, no se si me explico bien. Mi problema esta en que le puse al circuito una fuente y una llave pero cuiando cortocircuito la llave en los medidores de tensión y corriente que coloque no me aparece ningun dato. Te agradezco me expliques como se corre la simulación, gracias.
        Con respecto a tu pedido si me explicas mejor que es lo que no puedes hacer tratare de ayudarte.
        Saludos.


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Jun 6, 2008)

hola colega aunque un poco tarde pero creo que te servira este link donde esta el tutorial en castellano


----------



## elecrton (Jun 9, 2008)

Muchas gracias por en link, lo estoy bajando en este momento así que luego te cuento como me fue.


----------

